# who do I talk to about my breeding award?



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

who do I gotta talk to about my breeding award its been six months now I may only have one left but still have one.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i would say Xenon.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

congrats


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

thank you thank you all


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

congrats!


----------

